# Game #12: Lakers (6-5) @ Kings (2-8)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Los Angeles Lakers @ Sacramento Kings
Wednesday, 21 November 2012
2200H EST
Local Channel: CSCA, TWC SportsNet
National Channel: N/A



STARTING LINEUPS

Lakers
G Morris | G Bryant | C Howard | F Gasol | F World Peace

@

Kings
G Thomas | G Evans | C Cousins | F Thompson | F Johnson​


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe's start's sloppy tonight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Our bench loves shooting threes. :nonono: llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dafuq?!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe. :drool:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

bench sucking - Kobe back in doing work and Im out for the night most likely because the site is loading like frozen honey pours - happy turkey day all


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Missing FTs must be the trend nowadays. :whoknows:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Three point game a minute away from the half, Lakers up 41-38


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sloppy, sloppy half. :nonono:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta's shooting 48% from three. mg:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn! Pau shooting long Js. :sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

FT-fest for Kobe. :yesyesyes:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Evans nailing jumpers' never a good sign.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

KoTHREE!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ko-THREEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great play by Morris to end the quarter.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Every made shot by Meeks deserves a :clap: llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Seriously, what's up with Dwight?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Meeks. :clap:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Who the ****'s James Johnson? :mad2:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Morris..... Meeks



Whoop dee ****ing doo. Your bench is absolute dog shit. Like the worst in the league dog shit.


I've been talking up the Lakers all year as the contender I'm bandwagoning, but if there's one thing that gives me pause, its not your teams age, its not injury, its your shitty, shit shit bench.


"YES! MORRIS ACTUALLY MAKES A BASKET! MEEKS WITH 12 IN THE GAME!" Newsflash, 12 points from Meeks isn't good if this is a career night for him. You guys might lose to the ****ing Kings here.


By the way, I'll say again, your announcers are ****ing terrible. Some of the worst out there.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

ermahgerd, Meeks!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks and Kobe are the only reason we're close.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

R-Star said:


> Morris..... Meeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cajon said:


>


I'm a die hard Pacer fan. Should I pick them to win it all this year?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Morris..... Meeks
> Whoop dee ****ing doo. Your bench is absolute dog shit. Like the worst in the league dog shit.
> I've been talking up the Lakers all year as the contender I'm bandwagoning, but if there's one thing that gives me pause, its not your teams age, its not injury, its your shitty, shit shit bench.
> "YES! MORRIS ACTUALLY MAKES A BASKET! MEEKS WITH 12 IN THE GAME!" Newsflash, 12 points from Meeks isn't good if this is a career night for him. You guys might lose to the ****ing Kings here.
> By the way, I'll say again, your announcers are ****ing terrible. Some of the worst out there.


Wow. Meaner than usual.

Your kid keep you up last night?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star, we already know we have a lame-ass bench. No reason to rub it in.

That's why I love watching the deepest team in the league...the Clippers. No relief with the second unit in; as a matter of fact, sometimes they are even more potent than the first unit.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kobe Bryant is unbelievable. Just ****ing unbelievable.

If it weren't for him, Lakers would be down by 20 right about now.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers' D is ****ing terrible.

Wonder how many times I will be saying that this season? I cringe to think about it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> Wow. Meaner than usual.
> 
> Your kid keep you up last night?


Your announcers always make me very angry.


You'd assume Meeks is on par with some young up and coming star when you watch a Lakers game.

Not to mention the "Yes a foul! What? Against the Lakers? No! No no no!" when its like forearm to the head from a Laker. 

Or the ball clearly gos out of bounds off of Superstar Meeks foot and it will be "Pretty sure this is Laker ball here guys. WHAT! Well just doesn't add up."


Some of the worst announcers in the league.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

R-Star said:


> I'm a die hard Pacer fan. Should I pick them to win it all this year?


If you're a "die hard" Pacer fan then win or lose, you root for them. :whoknows:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Your announcers always make me very angry.
> 
> 
> You'd assume Meeks is on par with some young up and coming star when you watch a Lakers game.
> ...


Billy Mac is definitely second-rate. I never did understand that move. John Ireland, the radio guy, should really be the TV guy, and demote this clown to the radio.

Stu Lantz is better. He's been around for 25 years and is an expert color announcer.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers go to 0-3 on the road. ****ing pathetic.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cajon said:


> If you're a "die hard" Pacer fan then win or lose, you root for them. :whoknows:


Thats exactly what I do. Doesn't mean I think they'll win the title.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Take out the starters. This is already a lost cause. :sigh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We were awful tonight.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> Billy Mac is definitely second-rate. I never did understand that move. John Ireland, the radio guy, should really be the TV guy, and demote this clown to the radio.
> 
> Stu Lantz is better. He's been around for 25 years and is an expert color announcer.


Never heard the radio broadcasts. I'll take your word for it though.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

71 second half points for the Kings. mg:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Big-Game James Worthy: "This was just a disgusting game. This team isn't as good as it thinks it is."

Wow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He and Magic are just salty because they're tight with Phil.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol Sactown were 2-8


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bernie's 80% >>> D'Antoni's 50%.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

R-Star said:


> Thats exactly what I do. Doesn't mean I think they'll win the title.


That's now what you're doing.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This is what pisses me off about the Lakers now they had no energy a tired ass team tonight and Pau I hate when he's like this just tissue paper soft I'd rather have Hill out there when he's doing this shit. 

Howard is just a ways away from being real good he had no legs tonight, 

We are gonna hit our stride late we have too many pieces and things to come together as far as style of play and getting guys back to 100%

Kobe is still the only one that even when he's tired his inner warrior still comes out and fights like hell.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> Lol Sactown were 2-8


LOL you are a troll and most posters here have put you on ignore.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

> D'Antoni said of the loss in to Kings that instead of Showtime, maybe it was "Muppet Time."


-Kevin Ding

llullz


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> This is what pisses me off about the Lakers now they had no energy a tired ass team tonight and Pau I hate when he's like this just tissue paper soft I'd rather have Hill out there when he's doing this shit.
> 
> Howard is just a ways away from being real good he had no legs tonight,
> 
> ...


As I said even before the season started, this team will be good for 3 quarters.

4 out of their 5 regular starters are in their mid- to late-30s and a couple of more guys off the bench are in their 30s. They don't stand a chance in regard to energy, and tonight was a prime example.

We are going to see this time and again throughout the season. They won't have the energy to finish games. I don't know why anyone would be surprised by this.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ron said:


> As I said even before the season started, this team will be good for 3 quarters.
> 
> 4 out of their 5 regular starters are in their mid- to late-30s and a couple of more guys off the bench are in their 30s. They don't stand a chance in regard to energy, and tonight was a prime example.
> 
> We are going to see this time and again throughout the season. They won't have the energy to finish games. I don't know why anyone would be surprised by this.


Howard, Morris and Pau are not old they should have shown more than this. Our problem is still the inept ass bench that keeps our starters having to bail out wins too often same shit different year.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Howard, Morris and Pau are not old they should have shown more than this. Our problem is still the inept ass bench that keeps our starters having to bail out wins too often same shit different year.


Better get used to it. With max-dollar contracts to Kobe, Howard, Pau (almost), and Nash (almost), we can't afford to even offer Jamel or Basel a contract to play on the second unit.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we'd be much better if we had just one consistent guy off the bench just one damn guy.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Morris had a horrible stint to start the 4th. Pau was playing incredibly soft and passive.

At least Meeks showed something.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Didn't catch the end of the game but how are Howard/Gasol not going to show up against the freaking Kings? Ridiculous.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Kings did the same thing against brooklyn (outrebounding them, 50+ points in paint) - guys like Hayes and thompson and cousins just outworked the Lakers bigs which is their M/O


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

The Lakers are still going to win the championship this year. 

Howard will get his legs back, probably in the coming month. The bench is fine; D'antoni will get it figured out. When Nash and Blake are back the team will look much different.


----------

